# Getting rid of chipmunks



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Okay guys, i'm noticing all of these 1.5 inch deep holes all around my house and in my yard. They are next to my A/C unit and around the fire-ring. They're everywhere. I look outside yesterday and see a chipmunk "disappear" into the ground. Well there's the answer. How do I get rid of these things? Shooting them is not an option as my house is in town and I dont want to misfire and hit my neighbor's house. What options do I have to get rid of these cute but annoying little creatures?


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Plug all the holes with steel wool, our find a way to drown them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

See Home & Garden Forum.. Thread on them.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard of a cool trick on how to do it.

Get a 5 gallon bucket or larger. Put a cup of peanut butter right in the middle of it on the bottom. Lay a piece of wood or something on the outside of the bucket so the chipmunks can run up. One they jump in after the peanut butter they can't get out. 

Have never tried it personally, but I've heard it works.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Put your fishing net over a hole. Fill the hole with water. When the little turd comes out, he will be all muddy. Kick his butt when it comes out... Don't use sticky traps because other creatures will get stuck in them. I had issues with chipmunks many years ago - and that's how I dealt with them... If you know someone who has a Jack Russell Terrier, you can have their dog chase and kill the chipmunks as a 2nd option.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Rat trap at each hole baited with peanutbutter, you'll get rid of them in no time.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

5 gallon bucket 2/3rds full of water, board leaning on the bucket, then cover the water with birdseed with sunflower seeds and a trail of birdseed up the board. You can get 5 or more a day. Squirrels can get out but not chimps.


----------



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

try five gallon bucket half full of water put sun flower seeds on top of water. put a board as a ramp to top of bucket and put a few seeds on ramp. they will jump in to get more and they dont swim so well for long.


----------



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

work dog beat me


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

how many chipmunks fit into a maxwell house plastic coffee can ?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I hear they can be lured out with toaster waffles, cheesy puffs, and rock music. Once they come out just put a sheet over them and pass gas under the sheet, they will faint. This is according to my 5 year old, hope it helps.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Get a golden retriever. 









posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

pour amonia in the holes its cheap and they will move out to your neighbors


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

rustyfish, great answer !!! Do you have to give them cute names & listen to them sing, too ??

What workdog said about the bucket, plus some of the rat traps ..... problem sloved very quickly.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

is it posssble to get a airgun? are you a good shot?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Okay, so i've been busy this weekend. Got around to some of the methods described this morning. I saw two of them chasing one another around the back yard. I went out and chased one of them into my eavespout coming from the side of my house on the ground. I blocked it off with a brick, went and got a 5 gallon bucket, and then dropped the munk into the bucket. Well it almost seemed like a bouncy ball because it sprang right out of there immediately and went into one of the 30 holes now around my house. So, plan B is now the lethal plan. I took some water and that 5 gallon bucket. I put rice in it and a 4x6 board at the bottom and all the way up. Hopefully i'll have some floating munks this afternoon.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Rat trap or live trap + old cooler filled with water, sun flower seeds for bait.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

leupy said:


> Rat trap or live trap + old cooler filled with water, sun flower seeds for bait.


Doing both today!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I used water and submersible fireworks. Ran outta the garage and never came back. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> is it posssble to get a airgun? are you a good shot?


I don't have an airgun. Just handguns that I carry. I don't think my neighbors would appreciate those.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought a live trap last year and caught 5 in about 90 mins. It is a metal wire box with doors on both side and a platform in the middle. Put peanut butter on a cracker and smash it into the platform peanut butter side down. When they put their front paws on the platform it trips the doors and they slam closed. You can do what you want with them at that point. I chose to drive them a few miles up the road and release them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

rsm555600 said:


> I bought a live trap last year and caught 5 in about 90 mins. It is a metal wire box with doors on both side and a platform in the middle. Put peanut butter on a cracker and smash it into the platform peanut butter side down. When they put their front paws on the platform it trips the doors and they slam closed. You can do what you want with them at that point. I chose to drive them a few miles up the road and release them.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I like that live trap idea. Where can you get a hold of one of those? How much are they?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> I don't have an airgun. Just handguns that I carry. I don't think my neighbors would appreciate those.


that would be quite interesting. extermination AND clean-up.
i have a 1322 that i have modified. it has a red dot sight on it and i can change it to a 3-9x40 mil dot scope in a few minutes. it is also a carbine, with a extended barrel, and i converted it to .22 cal. i bet that something that small is doomed if that pellet hits past the ribcage. i hunt squirrel with this set up. 
of course, you dont have to go this far to rid your property of chipmunks. i think a daisy 880 would be powerful and accurate enough to eliminate them. a crosman 760 would be a risky one since it has fairly low quality and power, and its sights suck badly. although i was able to manage dime size groups out the one i had with a cheap 4x32 scope at 10 yards. but i can get smaller with my 1322.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought mine at home depot. I think it was 35. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Northern1 said:


> I like that live trap idea. Where can you get a hold of one of those? How much are they?


I've got mine over the years at flea markets or garage sales, never paid more then 5.00 and have a few.....I am up to 17 in the past week or two


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> I've got mine over the years at flea markets or garage sales, never paid more then 5.00 and have a few.....I am up to 17 in the past week or two


Sure, brag about it!


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

The idea with a 5 gal.bucket filled 1/2 w/water and sprinkle bird seed on top of water, works.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Went to TSC tonight. Got two traps for $35 bucks. Baited them tonight. I'll take some pictures tomorrow morning, hopefully with those critters in there


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Well, I got one...but it wasn't the right kind!  He was in the small trap. Re-baited it. We'll see if a munk finds its way in. I'm putting both traps I got at the holes of the munks around the yard. Is there a better tactic? Also, i'm using a mixture of corn and sunflower seeds. Called the "critter's mix" at TSC lol. When I went to bed last night my wife actually came in and slept in the spare room with me. I'm sleeping in there b/c of the noise in the wall. I think one of those munks is in our wall. Somehow it must have fallen through the eavespout. 

It was a lot of fun checking the trap though, I will say. Kind of like Christmas morning when I was a kid. Went and released the squirrel by the river. I figured if I let him go in the yard, he'd just end up back in there again. He ate ALL of the food i sprinkled in there though. At least he got a free meal.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you have a chipmunk in your walls you have a major problem. They will do some damage by chewing and shredding everything they touch including wiring! Get help!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Update- Got another squirrel. Took both of them down to the river a couple of miles away. They always wake me up from running on the roof, so no big deal to do that. But they were also bullying the munks from going into the trap. So I saw the trap early in the day. It was closed but nothing in it? I thought something must have bumped it. Well I found out why its empty later. I saw a munk go in and get stuck. As I approached it, somehow it fit through this 3/4in by 3/4in caging. It was a tight squeeze, but it did it. So I dunno what the heck i'm going to do.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Update- Got another squirrel. Took both of them down to the river a couple of miles away. They always wake me up from running on the roof, so no big deal to do that. But they were also bullying the munks from going into the trap. So I saw the trap early in the day. It was closed but nothing in it? I thought something must have bumped it. Well I found out why its empty later. I saw a munk go in and get stuck. As I approached it, somehow it fit through this 3/4in by 3/4in caging. It was a tight squeeze, but it did it. So I dunno what the heck i'm going to do.


take a couple wire hangers..straighten them out and wrap it around one end of the cage using pliers..weave the wire hangers along the length of the trap through the holes...making the holes smaller..problt take about a dozen hangers


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

wouldnt it be easier to wrap chicken or rabbit wire around it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

C`mon guys, didn`t anyone ever watch "Caddy Shack" ? (Not that that "solution" worked out all that well...)


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Once again... 5 gallon bucket, 2/3 full of water, spread birdseed with sunflower seeds in it on top of the water to cover the water. Put a board against the bucket with a trail of birdseed up the board. Then, take that coat hanger and make a small "V" hook in one end, and a handle on the other. Use it to pull chipmunks out of the water. They'll be waiting for you on the bottom of the bucket. Releasing chipmunks somewhere else only passes the problem on to someone else.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Northern1 said:


> Update- Got another squirrel. Took both of them down to the river a couple of miles away. They always wake me up from running on the roof, so no big deal to do that. But they were also bullying the munks from going into the trap. So I saw the trap early in the day. It was closed but nothing in it? I thought something must have bumped it. Well I found out why its empty later. I saw a munk go in and get stuck. As I approached it, somehow it fit through this 3/4in by 3/4in caging. It was a tight squeeze, but it did it. So I dunno what the heck i'm going to do.


your trap is too big....you needed the smaller one


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

rustyfish said:


> wouldnt it be easier to wrap chicken or rabbit wire around it.


No kidding! Good grief, straightening out hangers and weaving in the trap? Talk about making something FAR more difficult than it needs to be. Id like to think that was a joke, but it doesnt look that way. 
Just like a mouse or rat, a chipmunk can fit through a hole far smaller than you would think. ¾ is plenty for one to make it though, but you can still make use of the trap if you cover it with a little hardware cloth.
But in the meantime, use the bucket idea, itll work just as well if not better.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Update- 

Got up this morning. Small trap was closed again with nothing in it- imagine that. Big trap had an unwanted surprise. Big fat raccoon. He was very docile though. I called up LimaEyeCatcher because he has some land out of town a few miles. We decided not to shoot him because he wasn't flipping out and showed no signs of distress. We took him out to Eyecatcher's land and he went out into his woods. Win-win for everyone in that situation.

I'm going to get some of that chicken wire. Its the only thing that's gonna stop those munks. Im going to also re-bait the 5 gallon bucket with water. 

Or- caddyshack style i'll just fill the hole with gasoline and shoot a firework into it 

So tally's go as follows: 2 squirrels, 1 raccoon, lots of escaped munks


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> your trap is too big....you needed the smaller one


Yup, I think you might have a point there. The only thing i'm going to catch in these are bigger animals....just hopefully there's nothing too bad around here!:S


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have traps for the bigger critters(ground hogs,*****,etc) then traps for the squirrels, then for the munks....just found one for the smallest..... for a mouse
actually going to make one for a wild boar in the near future(or yote), but can't set it with out being there, because of the neighbors dogs in the woods all the time, and would hate to catch anything and not be there to deal with it


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been using the small size Hav-a hart live traps, glued a lid to the pan to hold bird seed...couple of years ago cleared out 5-6 chipmunks...just saw the first one since...caught a cardinal first day, released, caught the chipmunk within minutes after the cardinal....took it for a short drive and released, caught 2 more cardinals and a wren....tiny wren, so it seems to work on little critters too!
Started out with the small trap Harbour Freight sells...it has no pan so had to modify it, worked ok but it did not always close all the way. Have also used rat traps, but they where too hard on the birds and ants would get all over them for the peanut butter..........


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

northern1..... fyi, it's illegal to release live trapped raccoons anywhere other than on homeowners property! Otherwise they have to be euthanized.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I suggest you notify the neighbors with the dogs of your intent then have me come for assistance.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

krustymc223 said:


> northern1..... fyi, it's illegal to release live trapped raccoons anywhere other than on homeowners property! Otherwise they have to be euthanized.


Even if it is my friend's own woods? I thought that was allowed if they own it. If not, I know not to again.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My understanding is you can release them with the landowner's permission. This question came up while renewing a nuisance trapping permit.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

screw it, use a landmine!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

With all the other critters im getting with these traps, I'm about to abandon them because its just not worth my time to continue to set them over and over. I know I don't want to get an opossum or another mean raccoon or some feral cat. I might have to go to TSC and look for the big traps there. I bet they'd have them. Its past the point of just fun to me now. Its been to much of a pain. They don't come out during the heat of the day. At night, who knows what'll show up in there. The small cage is definitely chipmunk size. The larger cage is just the right size for the plump raccoon that found its way in there, and even a small dog could certainly fit in there. I'm gonna stop setting that one if I don't just abandon the traps all together lol.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> screw it, use a landmine!


My buddy who helped me with his land jokingly said I should put gasoline in their holes and just set matches. Obviously it wouldn't burn down in the hole due to lack of oxygen, but when they came up doused in gasoline with that fire blazing- POOF, they gone. Just A TOUCH too inhumane for me.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Northern1 said:


> My buddy who helped me with his land jokingly said I should put gasoline in their holes and just set matches. Obviously it wouldn't burn down in the hole due to lack of oxygen, but when they came up doused in gasoline with that fire blazing- POOF, they gone. Just A TOUCH too inhumane for me.


Odd are, youd end up being the one in flames. Gasoline and confined spaces spells boom.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Or one of those holes leads to your house and the munks will come out the wrong side, right into your house, on fire. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> My buddy who helped me with his land jokingly said I should put gasoline in their holes and just set matches. Obviously it wouldn't burn down in the hole due to lack of oxygen, but when they came up doused in gasoline with that fire blazing- POOF, they gone. Just A TOUCH too inhumane for me.


Try the amonia tom


----------



## buckfan125 (Mar 31, 2013)

Why not try a few mouse traps? That is unless you want to release them...


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

The bucket with sunflower seeds is the way to go. You have to cover the entire water surface with seed, so that it appears to be a full bucket of seed to the critter. Takes about a coffee can full. Lay a 2x4 for a ramp and they'll be in it for sure!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Well ,we moved! i too got the hft trap caught squirrel.door didn't close etc.i had some 1/4" square mesh and made a smaller opening in the open door end that my squirrelly pals can't get in .put some mesh on the sides and back.made a ramp of luan(thin plywood).bolstered the springs On the door by attaching a few rubber bands(they will rot in the sun eventually) and release mechanism by notching the wire latch with a file and so that door would slam shut I set it on bricks so the bottom was not escape able then it knocked itself off the blocks so I staked it down with some cord and tent stakes that did it.im so cheap I know it's sad but I had fun tweaking that trap last year and the munk in particular I was after was getting between the walls once I caught him I scared the snot out of him then let him go way out front and we now have that little bugger living halfway down our driveway about 50 yds. From the house.oddly, We don't have them here in the country like we did in cuyahoga falls(more predators?) but now seems to be the time these brazen lil snots chirp so I'm back on the mission.speaking of missions surprised no one asked if you have a cat! Go to the shelter and get a spayed/ neutered cat make it a spot outside and feed it only 1time a day it'll hang out and hunt ...but you live in the city so plenty of feral cats so plant catnip around everywhere. it helps to cage the nip so the cats don't wreck the plants and they will get them eventuallyweed them out and the ferals will usually run away when you go outside unless you feed them.i also found some useful stuff from dr.baders books, natural solutions to what bugs you(bugs)I'm certain he has a book about critters too,me I'm going to try the trap again.i was also thinking about the bucket thing but no kill by gorilla taping another bucket on top cuz yes they can jump well.the square kitty litter tubs have me thinking too as they have a neet lid to work with. ill tell ya its not easy being a cheap humane person but I've became crafty!good luck, I'm curious to hear how you did.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Big Chief said:


> The bucket with sunflower seeds is the way to go. You have to cover the entire water surface with seed, so that it appears to be a full bucket of seed to the critter. Takes about a coffee can full. Lay a 2x4 for a ramp and they'll be in it for sure!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha, could you imagine what would be going through that chipmunk's mind at that point? He'd probably be thinking, YES A WHOLE BUCKET FULL OF FREE FOOD! Bad surprise!

Yesterday I literally watched a chipmunk fill both of his cheeks full of food. It looked like he had a grape in each cheek. Proceed to squeeze out of the trap, and prance right by me into his hole. We'll see how these expected derecho winds will affect the munk hunting tomorrow. Get your buckets of water tonight boys, last time we lost power for a few days and lets just say the bathroom didnt smell too good :S


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I think Fishon667 is the 'King' of monk catching!!! I'm gonna try it his way,,,

He told me that he caught like 8 in one day!
He uses The 5 gallon bucket thing,,,, , but he covers a coffee can lid with peanut butter and floats it on 4" of water. He gets a 3' L x 3" wide board and makes it into a ramp, up to the top of the bucket. He puts a teaspoon of peanut butter at the top of the ramp so they can sit there, look down, and see & smell the butter on the floating lid.

OR, you can go to TSC and buy one of those expensive battery powered 'Electric chair'/ 'Bug-Burner' type rat-traps! (Humane-er lol)
Put some peanut butter in it and set it near their hole,,,, and ZAP!!! :xena_banana:


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yep. if all else fails. blast em. a pellet moving even remotely fast will shatter their skulls.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

I guess the issue for me was getting it to leave and take its family and stash with it.kill it it may leave behind a brood to starve and a stash of food behind to rot and attract worse things.like a bee hive in your walls after spraying it with poision the hive will rot and stink attracting all kind of nasty critters,not that anyone should kill honey bees at all.thats why a lot of time they have beekeepers come get them.im pretty sure that when I scared the snot out of it but set it free far away if it had a nest it came and got its stuff and moved.the one in my driveway hides near where the entrance to the hole I sealed and again Is stashing seeds from the bird feeder in my potted plants but isn't hanging out near the house like last year.i still have to hear that high pitched chirp when I'm out there so I will pester it back further this year with the trap.i also throw rocks and shoot at it with my extremely inaccurate pellet gun.mostly only scare tactics one day that pellet will find it.i keep an eye on all the nooks and crannies.last year what gave away that lil sucker was the cats they were acting crazy looking at the wall where it was trying to nest in the late summer then it clicked when I saw it come out there.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> yep. if all else fails. blast em. a pellet moving even remotely fast will shatter their skulls.


I used to have an problem. 

Didn't mind them until they started burrowing in the landscape around the house, then it was on. Took out about 10 of them, my son around 12 at the time, became quite the marksman. The giant crows loved them, within minutes of popping one, they'd be gone. 

After awhile it was like the word got out in the Munk community "hey don't go in that guys yard", it's as if there has been an electric fence around my yard for years ow, never see them, neighbors have plenty.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Update-

I saw the chubby-cheeked critters stealing my food again earlier this morning after the high winds last night. there was no more excess on the ground any longer. So I re-set the bucket trap. Then I went to walmart and got some D-con and mousetraps. Came back- score! Got one of the buggers. I saw the other one run into my eavespout, but he didnt make any noise when I shook it, so I'm just gonna re-set the bucket trap.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Update-

Got two more in the bucket. I found that putting peanuts at the top made them willing to run up the ramp and into the sunflower seed filled bucket. Also, its almost tell-tale when you're missing a peanut or two, you know that you can count on a munk being in the bucket. The corn did not float in the bucket but the sunflower seeds do float if anyone didn't know that. Now I know. Anyway. Dumped the seeds and the corn out. Threw the three critters in the fire pit and burned them so I don't have other animals snooping around my property. I'm going to re-set the bucket trap and see if I can get any more. I finally figured out my system.

New Tallies:
Chipmunks-3
Squirrels- 2
Raccoons- 1

There are a lot of critters not on my land anymore!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Why would your bathroom smell? Toliets don't run on electric, get a bucket of water. Hard to believe how many people don't understand this.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Another thought I had was poision, then I thought whatever eats the dead or sickend critter gets poisioned too.my neighbors in the city had both dogs and cats running them down and eating them.just saw a hawk dive into the brush out front this afternoon I'd bet on it that he was grabbing a munksnack!chirp on that lil snot!i don't think a small hawk would do well after a d-con laced munksnack.besides,my wife is entertained when I chase them into the woods! the lil bugger bolts in terror as soon as a door opens here!I'm just not into collateral damage from indecriminate killing,but that's me.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

leupy said:


> Why would your bathroom smell? Toliets don't run on electric, get a bucket of water. Hard to believe how many people don't understand this.


Last year the water and power were both off for an extended amount of time. Not sure why the water was off, but it was! So I got some buckets ready this time just in case.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Northern1 said:


> Last year the water and power were both off for an extended amount of time. Not sure why the water was off, but it was! So I got some buckets ready this time just in case.


fill the bathtub with water, I just got #20 in the monk dept(in a week and a half). in the live traps....wish the neighbors were helping, or at least keeping there critters over at there place....must have been a good baby crop, they are looking for new territory to take up residence.....sorry about there luck and not being able to hold there breath to long


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Northern1 said:


> Update-
> 
> Got two more in the bucket. I found that putting peanuts at the top made them willing to run up the ramp and into the sunflower seed filled bucket. Also, its almost tell-tale when you're missing a peanut or two, you know that you can count on a munk being in the bucket. The corn did not float in the bucket but the sunflower seeds do float if anyone didn't know that. Now I know. Anyway. Dumped the seeds and the corn out. Threw the three critters in the fire pit and burned them so I don't have other animals snooping around my property. I'm going to re-set the bucket trap and see if I can get any more. I finally figured out my system.
> 
> ...


Ehh, you do NOT have to throw out the water and birdseeds to get to the chipmunks. Take a coat hanger and fashion one end into a short "V" shaped hook. You swirl that around in the water and pull the dead chipmunks out, and flip em into the fire, trash can, neighbors back yard, wherever... Toss a few new seeds on the water and you're reset.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Workdog said:


> Ehh, you do NOT have to throw out the water and birdseeds to get to the chipmunks. Take a coat hanger and fashion one end into a short "V" shaped hook. You swirl that around in the water and pull the dead chipmunks out, and flip em into the fire, trash can, neighbors back yard, wherever... Toss a few new seeds on the water and you're reset.


Crap, well good point. Now I know! Neighbor's yard--that's pretty funny.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> fill the bathtub with water, I just got #20 in the monk dept(in a week and a half). in the live traps....wish the neighbors were helping, or at least keeping there critters over at there place....must have been a good baby crop, they are looking for new territory to take up residence.....sorry about there luck and not being able to hold there breath to long


#20...Not gonna lie, thats impressive.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm going to try some of these....

My problem isn't the chipmunks, it's my dog. She is destroying my yard digging after them. Last year, she crushing the copper AC tube, trying to move the AC unit to get after one....


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I just want to say, this is probably my favorite thread so far this year.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

you could go Vlad the impaler style, stick a wooden skewer though em and post them up by the holes. that will drive the rest away!


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with repellant sprays?im running out of pellets got a few this way needless to say its not a kill shot when I put it completely through just behind the shoulder one kept climbing and falling out of the tree and had to finish it with a brick and one I got straight on in the chest and it almost made it into the space between the siding and foundation where it got in last year I sealed with expanding foam that I suspect is now chewed thru I had to stomp it I didn't like that at all in my crocs.my wife is horrified by the bucket trap and I can't really hide it from her sensitive eyes.so repellant spray any good?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Northern1 said:


> #20...Not gonna lie, thats impressive.


it was 47..... 2 years ago for the summer count, never messed with it last year too much, but have had them out this year, especially when a couple of my sunflower plants were cut (chewed) down.....I am getting the neighbors munks that are looking to find new territory from there spring births.... I think 
just got #21....it has slowed some this past week, I think they maybe getting thinned some, although they are getting smart with the one trap by my neighbors shed....they will trip the trap and then reach in to clean out the seeds under the trip plate


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> it was 47..... 2 years ago for the summer count, never messed with it last year too much, but have had them out this year, especially when a couple of my sunflower plants were cut (chewed) down.....I am getting the neighbors munks that are looking to find new territory from there spring births.... I think
> just got #21....it has slowed some this past week, I think they maybe getting thinned some, although they are getting smart with the one trap by my neighbors shed....they will trip the trap and then reach in to clean out the seeds under the trip plate


Wow, that is smart. Employ some of the methods you have seen on this thread to throw them off their game


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

dax said:


> Has anyone had experience with repellant sprays?im running out of pellets got a few this way needless to say its not a kill shot when I put it completely through just behind the shoulder one kept climbing and falling out of the tree and had to finish it with a brick and one I got straight on in the chest and it almost made it into the space between the siding and foundation where it got in last year I sealed with expanding foam that I suspect is now chewed thru I had to stomp it I didn't like that at all in my crocs.my wife is horrified by the bucket trap and I can't really hide it from her sensitive eyes.so repellant spray any good?


seems like you might want to use a heavier pellet to slow down the pellet so it stops inside the chipmunk, exerting all its energy. a through and through wont stop them dead in their tracks. or a headshot, but i can understand how that may not be a option. they might move their heads a little too much. off just a little bit too much and it might get a ear or the jaw, a even worse death.
id use a wadcutter, or a hollow point shape.
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/p/Skenco_UltraShock_177_Cal_9_57_Grains_Hollowpoint_150ct/898
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/p/RWS_Supermag_177_Cal_9_3_Grains_Wadcutter_500ct/232


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah, im about out of the lead backed copperball ones i dunno what their called but my gun is pretty inaccurate its the short crosman pump and the sights move on the front they dont have a cheap easy sight that i seen.SO im using the spring box trap i used last year and its trying me one cleaned me out. it sprung it and got out so i put out the bucket too out despite my wife. ill have to hide it. its been an hour or so time to check.
still wish i had some feedback on the repellant i saw at the store in the yellow sprayer dont remember a brand.
i bet the lil suckers would make goood muskie bait rig`m weedless and drag`m through the branch BAM!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

gamo raptors? i see a potential issue. those pellets may tumble and loose accuracy. 
use the crosman premier hollow points.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread reminds me of my childhood. Chipmunks were enemy #1 at my parents place. They would destroy the rock walls that were on the property with their tunnels. Here is how we got them back in the day with our creation of death. This is me and my two buddies and our trap we built. That is a fillet knife over a hole. When the chipmunk bumps the knife, it trips the trap and the board falls and the knife sticks the chipmunk. Funny thing is it worked. Good times back in the '70s. lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I just started chipmunk wars. Have got 5 in three days. This year is a bumper crop.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks jonny they came with the gun I moved from the last place that had the problem wouldn't have been good to shoot so close to neighbors then and didn't have the problem so bad last year just the terrified one he's real skittish now and it's hard together a shot off so I need it to count.i need a low buck sight fix tho!


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy macguyver muskyluv! That looks like it was fun! Doink! Wiley c.coyote would have been straight envious!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

thats a little tough. if it has scope rail, a $30 red dot or scope should work.my most recent scope purchase was a 3-9x40 AO mil dot full size rifle scope. it works better on a higher powered, full size air rifle. a good one i bought was a 6x32 AO mil dot for $37 off of amazon. i have it on my 1322 carbine. compact (8 inches), and accurate, i can cover my groups with a dime at 20 yards. that mil dot works for determining where the pellet will go at other distances. for me, right on the reticle at 25 yards, and 2 dots high, 1 dot left at 10 yards. there are a few under 15, but i would never use them for serious hunting/pesting, the not-so easy to adjust objective and lack of a mildot is going to make putting pellets where you want at other distances harder. if your baiting them in though, you can make them work.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

MuskieLuv said:


> This thread reminds me of my childhood. Chipmunks were enemy #1 at my parents place. They would destroy the rock walls that were on the property with their tunnels. Here is how we got them back in the day with our creation of death. This is me and my two buddies and our trap we built. That is a fillet knife over a hole. When the chipmunk bumps the knife, it trips the trap and the board falls and the knife sticks the chipmunk. Funny thing is it worked. Good times back in the '70s. lol


Holy crap, that thing is sweet! Its like the guillotine for chipmunks! Yeah chipmunks are the enemy of the state! haha. This thread turned out wonderfully.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

No scope rail boss not sure how to add a photo on this app but it's a crosman classic 1377 and it has a 7/16 round barrel outer sleeve come to think of it the first few weeks I got it I tried to sight it in and they were stuck in the backstop in all sorts of ways so yep they were rolling like limp bisquit,that's when I overworked the cage trap which didn't yield a munksnack yesterday nor the bucket.they are onto my tricks . My trap is cleaned out again! And an empty bucket shart! Maybe my terror tactics made them wise.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

What time of day is the bite best?maybe I could dress one of the dead ones up in a tight dress with a few snelled hooks or some fireworks have to study up on that Tom and Jerry ,looney toons U etc.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! the modified cage trap finally got my problem munk now for the rest of the fam damily.i ended up using the mesh i put around the cage for something else so i was worried about them getting thru the 1/2"x1" mesh trap but once he was locked in he wasnt getting out he was backing up and ramming the spring loaded door i put some heavy duty rubber bands on to keep the door shut and im certain he would have gotten out if i did not .im adding an extra lock on the opposite end, twits tie or zip tie. he was ramming impressively hard! not again will escape be had! this time i took him a few miles down to the creek on a friends farm i know has plenty of cats fox and coyote OTSS SOB.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh boy,I keep looking at that WMCD muskyluv chuckling again and again! * weapon of mass chipmunk death ;D


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

just get you some of these for your bow 









I was trapping them in my back yard for the first part of the spring but after hauling a dozen out and my neighbor hulling a dozen out I am tired of all the work. So now while I'm practicing with my bow the few that are left show their heads and I continue to practice with my bow. Good game of guess the distance and small objects to hit.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Did you hit any yet?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

This is a great thread.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

They arrive today. I'll let you know.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

thats the gun I have, but its been modded.








hmm, so for yours I reccomend the other pellets and you can flip the rear sights and change to peep sights, the rear is also adjustable for windage and elevation. the 1377 is quite accurate for a pistol, because the barrel is by default 10 inches long. the range can be stretched out with a 24 inch barrel.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Now that is sweet JFT,I haven't made it to the store yet but I figue pellet should help a lot I sot up a gallon jug of water and looks like tumble is an issue.what mount is on the scope $$ I couldn't find one like that at the local stores then. I could mount anything with that huh. Dig the stock too.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh peep sight using the little hole hah.rear sight was loose too nice!what can I do about the shady plastic front sight it allows barrell to wiggle about .020"


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Heavier pellet.how many pumps I noticed the gamos loose it after 6 pumps


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Norther Tool has one for $10. Of course plus shipping, lol!


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

You mean the scope mout worm dunker?


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

The premier hollow point by crosman are a lot more accurate and the peep sight does seem better. the gamo raptors are junk in comparison at least 6 balls in the tin now that it's over and several with deformed bottoms and flashing the crosman look much better
I may just make the mounts (machinist) and bolt on a rail if only I had a mill.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks! i screwed up the stock somehow, have too wipe off the paint and start over. 
that offset scope mount can be found on the internet. it pushes the scope back so you can have enough eye relief. 10 pumps is the max for a stock (un-modifed) 1377 and as for the front sight, thats the barrel band. itll wiggle a bit because it has a roll pin that allows the pump arm to pivot, pushing the piston in and out and build up air pressure (as wrong as that sounds) you could find a metal barrel band or make one. just get the dimesions from another airgun forum.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

dax,
I was refering to a small live trap. 
Bill


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm the only one that has no luck with the bucket of seeds not 1! The small cage is doing it got another this morning about 11am 1/2 hour after he escaped again! It was ramming the gate really hard undoing the latches and pushing against the stretched out HD rubber bands! tough lil sob.sent to the farm! My trap is a harbor freight brand ($8 on sale) I hope the northern tool is better quality....should be!


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's a different approach.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

I knew I modified my trap to have a hair trigger but a tiny wren is even smaller than I thought could spring it.looks like we all have our munks under controll sine no one has been posting. I still have a select few evading my trap but a total of 7 two by pellet the rest free at the farm possibly snacks for the fox,coyote,cats,hawks,owls, and dogs after a chase I'm sure! I was hoping to get a good bait sized munk to throw out at the musky . it's been fun hearing of all the chase and such.


----------

